# updated my skiff



## tarponiser (Jul 15, 2008)

its nothing fancy or out of this world but im happy with the way it came out. just have to water test it.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

As long as you enjoy it thats all that matters. It looks great!


----------



## tarponiser (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks tico.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Well done. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

I think that's a sharp looking setup you have there. Lots of folks underestimate those boats, but they're a good platform.

My brother used to live at a rented apartment on the creek, and had a reg'lar ol' jonboat that he had near-destroyed by the time his new wife got pregnant and made them move into a real house that was away from the water. She felt bad about that - he loves the water - so she enlisted my help in finding him a new jonboat for his Christmas present about 5-6 years ago. I had looked around at boat dealers in the area to see what they had to offer, when I stopped by the boat consignment place. There sat a J16 with a Merc 25 2-smoke and trailer, looking brand-new; it had been run for less than 30 minutes, & didn't have a scratch on boat, motor, or trailer... I didn't know much about the Skiffs, but on some advice from a friend who did, told my SiL to get that for him instead of a jonboat, even though $4K was a bit more than she'd hoped to spend.

You'd think that a man who got a new boat for Christmas would be a happy fellow, but my brother almost whined when he saw that shiny fiberglass. He thought that it would be too fragile for the oyster-laden environment he tends to want to go bounce through, but by then it was a done deal.

Over the next year, the versatility and strength of that boat began to grow on him, and now, these years later, that little boat has taken him & his young family on _all kinds_ of adventures, and they absolutely love it.

He still has bench seats and a tiller setup, but his boy is 8 now and taking an interest in drowning baits on the end of long strings, so I'll be showing him your pics as a bit of inspiration.


----------



## tarponiser (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks lowcountry. i was impressed with this skiff when i got. i was surprised how well it handled in a light to moderate chop never beating me up and putting my kidneys thru a work out as my tracker did. it actually poles pretty nice on the flats, and feels solid as can be. thats why i decided to go with a budget and do what i could to make it more comfortable for me and my two kids.i still have to finish it up and fill in the holes in the console sand and repaint the frame on the door ect. but so far am very happy with the way its turning out. i will post some more pics of the before and after.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice console


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I really like those transom mounted poling platforms.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

CS are nice , stable and comfortable too.
-anytide


----------



## tarponiser (Jul 15, 2008)

i sanded primed and repainted the door frame, filled in the holes on the console, cut the chanel to run the rigging thru, finished up the wiring to check that everything works.now here is where im stuck. the main engine harness is 20 ft long now i have about 14 feet of wire in the console. im not sure if i should cut the main harness and and re-splice them together and heat shrink them so i can go ahead and mount my fuse panel and finish the wiring. would you guys think this a problem waiting to happen or if i do this will it work out fine.


----------



## tarponiser (Jul 15, 2008)

filled in the holes.







repainted the door frame and made final cut of rigging channel.


----------



## tarponiser (Jul 15, 2008)

here is my dilema.


----------



## tarponiser (Jul 15, 2008)

this is the before when it had a 25 yami tiller


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

My vote: I hate cutting a factory harness, especially something that carries data. I would look for a way to rebundle the excess up into some high, unused corner of the console to get it out of the way, or something like that. Pretty much anything shy of splicing data cable, if you don't have to.

Looking good!


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

I absolutly love the layout of your skiff. Where did you get the console from? I think that would work perfect in my J14. Like the poling platform too. Nice job


----------



## tarponiser (Jul 15, 2008)

the console is out of a maverick 18 master angler. it fit and worked out great. i looked around for consoles but couldnt find anything i liked and were way over priced. besides the seat in front of the console is a plus. this changed the boat entirely. runs like i never could have imagined.


----------



## Batt34786 (Apr 7, 2011)

Where did you get the "rigging channel"?


----------



## tarponiser (Jul 15, 2008)

got it at a shop that sells and riggs sundance skiffs. same boat as the carolina skiff.


----------

